# Universal Remote on the cheap.



## ridecolby (Oct 21, 2009)

Due to some issues with a man's so called best friend.....I am in the market for a universal remote. I would like to keep the cost down as much as possible but still want some features like being able to set activities to a button or touch screen button etc. I need to be able to control a receiver, tv, satellite box, xbox360, ps3 (with adapter) and maybe some lighting down the road. I have seen the logitech xbox360 remote for reasonable price but I'm not sure if others will work with the 360 or not? I also want a cradle so that I don't need to reprogram every time I need to change the batteries. What should I be looking at?:huh:


----------



## ridecolby (Oct 21, 2009)

Here is the reason for my looking for a remote. The black one is the culprit!


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Logitech Harmony 880. Or one of it's various cousins. :T


----------



## John_Williams (May 24, 2006)

I think the best deal going is the Universal RFS200. For less than $80 you get a decent learning remote with RF capabilities.


----------



## ridecolby (Oct 21, 2009)

Interesting. I have never seen heard of that company before. When it comes to remotes it seems it is Harmony or Harmony.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

I have the pronto 9200 and it had a preset group for the Xbox 360. Others that are programmable (or at least download, then program) should have Xbox 360 codes. Those codes are out there anyways.

I've had some issues with the 9200 and the RF extender, but most of those are supposedly fixed in the updated versions.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

mechman said:


> Logitech Harmony 880. Or one of it's various cousins. :T


I also agree, the 880 is a great remote for the money.


----------



## SkaBooM (Oct 1, 2009)

Forgive my ignorance on the subject, but I was wondering... when discussing remotes the term "RF" comes up often, what does that mean?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

"RF" is radio frequency, some people have equipment that works using RF signals rather than the standard "IR" Infra Red remotes.
RF is nice because you dont need "line of sight" to operate them.

We have an entire database full of acronyms here for your reading pleasure


----------



## nebonidus (Dec 8, 2009)

Typically RF remotes will have a "Base Station" with a bunch of plugs for IR emitters than can be stuck directly on your equipment. The advantage being that you can have your equipment in another room, in a cabinet, a rack in the closet, etc. because the RF signal will pass through walls.

I like the RF technology because it tends to be more reliable when it comes to complicated macros. You get better control over your environment by far.

The exception to this are RF remotes that communicate with devices directly with RF, I.E. a DirecTV box. Usually these remotes can communicate with both a base station and directly with devices.


----------

